# 24 volt trolling system dilema



## jdh2550 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been reading the forums every chance I get but can't find someone with the same issue I am having. Hopefully someone will be able to give me some advice.

I have a 16 foot double wide jon boat with a 30 horse Johnson outboard. I have one new (starting not deep cycle) battery on board that is used to start the motor, run a fish finder and my running lights.

The boat serves several purposes for me. In the winter I duck hunt out of it and in the summer we fish and bowfish from it.

Here is the issue. I purchased a Minn Kota Powerdrive 65 lb trolling motor at a great price that was barely used. Its probably a lot of trolling motor for the size boat I have but I couldn't pass up the deal. If I am correct this trolling motor requires a 24 volt system. 

Do I need to purchase one or two deep cycle batteries?
Would I be better off to switch my running lights and fish finder over to the 24 volt system?
Whats the most cost effective way of getting me up and running without compromising safety?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 28, 2011)

jdh2550 said:


> Do I need to purchase one or two deep cycle batteries?
> Would I be better off to switch my running lights and fish finder over to the 24 volt system?
> Whats the most cost effective way of getting me up and running without compromising safety?



With a 24 volt TM you'll need 2 batteries in series, but still just one 12V battery for your outboard. Since you'll have to get 2 batteries for the TM, and since you'll be re-charging frequently, I'd get deep-cycles, and it's best to get 2 that are identical when running in series.

Running lights and fish finder on the starter battery. 

Interstate Battery sells blems, and most dealers can order them for you (if they will)...same battery without the Interstate label, and much cheaper.


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree get yourself 2 new DEEP CYCLE batteries size 27 or bigger. check the manufacture dates on them and get them as close to the same age as you can.
At this point you should start looking for at least a dual bank on board charger this is the easiest way to keep the batteries strong. charge them as soon as you get back from your trip. storing a battery that is uncharged will shorten it's life


----------



## FSNMachine (Mar 28, 2011)

I also would agree. Get yourself 2 new 12 volt deep cycle batteries and keep them separate from the starting sytem. An on baord charging system for them would be an added bonus. It is important to draw from and charge equally for long battery life. That is one of the reason not to use one for your start and charge system. They will not be loaded eqaully. Yes it adds a lot of weight and extra gear to the boat.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree 2 deep cycles, but I'd run the fish finder and running lights off 1 of the deep cycle batteries and leave the starting battery just for starting. I have a 48V E drive on my pontoon and have no problems running 12 V stuff off of 1 battery.


----------



## jdh2550 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Is it possible to run this trolling motor off of one 12 volt battery? I know it says 24 volt on it but didn't know if I could still run it on one 12 volt deep cycle and just get less run time out of it. The reason I ask is that I'm concerned about all the extra weight these batteries will add to my boat. As it is now I have to add some decking to the front to accommodate the new TM. That weight combined with the two batteries is what I'm worried about.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have to have two batteries to get 24 volts.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never heard of anyone running a 24V troller at 12V. Might cause damage to the unit, but not sure. I'm betting you could contact the manufacturer and ask them direct. If it is possible...you will lose performance for sure. Might be better to sell that one and get a 12V troller. You will love the 24V system though if you can handle the weight. I won't go back to a 12V system now that I have 24V.

Wow...lots of volts in that paragraph. :lol:


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 29, 2011)

Nussy said:


> I agree 2 deep cycles, but I'd run the fish finder and running lights off 1 of the deep cycle batteries and leave the starting battery just for starting. I have a 48V E drive on my pontoon and have no problems running 12 V stuff off of 1 battery.



When I had my depth finder and TM on the same circuit I got electrical noise on the finder when the TM was running. To eliminate the interference I moved the depth finder to the starter battery. The draw from the finder is so low that I'm not worried about running down the battery. Of course, if you don't get any TM interference on the depth finder it wouldn't matter.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 29, 2011)

No you can not run a 24v, trolling motor on 12v.
I also have a wide 16, with a Motorguide 24v (I think 63# thrust) 
You will need two deep cycle batteries (as stated above) Keep your lights on your starting battery. I really like having too much power in my troilling motor. On windy days it is hard to keep the light tin boat from moving around, but with the extra power I have no real issues. Plus it is nothing to move across a cove instead of starting up the big motor to move. Especially when I have to stow gear to get the big motor running.


----------



## jdh2550 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great info everyone. Thanks. Looks like I will be buying two identical deep cycle batteries for this TM


----------



## jdh2550 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I picked up my two marine deep cycles today. I have to say this trolling motor deal is getting expensive quick. Between the cost of the batteries, decking material, brace material, wood sealer and carpet its nickle and diming me to death. Oh well, it will be exactly what I want when I'm done. I've been looking at some of the other boat mods as well. I think the bug has bitten.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2011)

Most 24 volt motors if digital need 24 volts or they shut down, On a mechanical motor when you run at 50% your running it at 12 volt anyhow, so on 12 volt youll see 32lbs thrust. Just like a mg brute, they run at 12/24 this means they have 10 speeds instead of 5 is all..


----------

